# Is it acceptable to wear a tracksuit if you are older than 15



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

When i was a kid i used to wear tracksuits all the time, and wore them up until i was about 20 on occasion and then when i got to about 21 when i started working in business job roles i was loving wearing a suit that much that i dressed really smart most of the time anyway, i don't mean that i work a suit when i was not working i just mean that i'd usually wear smart pants / good jeans with a suit style coat and often shoes or smart trainers. These days i've not been so arsed and when nipping in to town i'll often wear things that i wouldn't of been caught dead in a few years ago, like grey slip on joggers with a hoody and running trainers, but i'm thinking to myself now, people must think i'm a right pr**k.. mid 20's guy wearing gym clothes when i'm not even in the gym. I might go back to only wearing smart clothes again, i dunno... what's your opinions about wearing trackies etc when you are older than 15?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Do it all the time mate unless im going out in the town


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah same here. I'm 27 and only time I dress up is if I'm going on the lash, taking girl out etc, rest of the time its tracksuits and hoodies. I don't really give a fvck what people think though


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im at uni and i pretty much never wear tracksuits or joggers unless im at the gym. I always wear jeans etc all designer stuff but recently i've been veering towards jogger bottoms ralph lauren ones though. But now i want this adidas tracksuit http://shop.adidas.co.uk/product/V6850/E14648/detail.jsf?cm_vc=SEARCH&languageIsoCode=en

Is this chavy or cool as ****?

Im 21 btw


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

the wooly addias 1's arnt chavy at all

http://shop.adidas.co.uk/product/ES859/X20564/Sports/Men%27s+Essentials+3-Stripes+Crew+Sweatshirt/detail.jsf

nice and comfy


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Unless I'm going out at night or something I wear tracky b's all the time I don't give a fuk, way more comfortable than jeans, anyone who wants to judge can fuk off


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

At least make abit of effort and put some jeans on! Tracky for the house and gym only!

What's the point in putting the effort into a decent body and then put no effort into how you dress??


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't own a pair of tracksuit bottoms.

I train in shorts, and would certainly never wear a tracksuit to go to the shop or something, I'm 32 ffs!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm 26 and I live in joggers!! I only wear jeans when I'm going out. I am a bit chavvy in all honesty, but I don't give a fcuk, I have even been known to wear full tracksuit (like the kind afghan pointed out). My attire would be baggy joggers, fairly tight(ish, still xl) t-shirt and trainers or slip ons! Sorted!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm 26 and I live in joggers!! I only wear jeans when I'm going out. I am a bit chavvy in all honesty, but I don't give a fcuk, I have even been known to wear full tracksuit (like the kind afghan pointed out). My attire would be baggy joggers, fairly tight(ish, still xl) t-shirt and trainers or slip ons! Sorted!! Lol


And Toms.....!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> Do it all the time mate unless im going out in the town


Same here mate, whatever your comfortable in wear it.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i only wear tracksuit bottoms on the gym, jeans or trousers the rst of the time


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Wear grey jogging bottoms a lot of the time in winter. I do think wearing a full matching tracksuit is a no no, but trackie bottoms and a different hoody is fine.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't where full on track suit, but live in my Adidas bottoms love em.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

if not off town/pub ill happily put the tracky bottoms on though most like wearing shorts


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Who gives a **** what you wear if you are comfortable in it?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't see an issue with it, most days you'll find me in jiggers and a hoody. Used to be in track suits all the time in my MA days


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Wear what you want m8, cant beat trackies


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Around the flat I just wear the Adidas woolly trackies, they are comfy as hell, I bought my first pair in December 2011, most students wear them thought they looked like pricks but when I tried them on in the changing rooms I was sold! Outside of the flat it's jeans and plain t-shirt for me, I'm a jeans and t-shirt kind of guy.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Joggers ftw!! Wear joggers and a t-shirt all too often. Don't really like jeans to much atm!! Joggers are comfy and easy. Probably do look like a bit of a pikey as a result though!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm 27 and I've got afew pairs of light grey joggers and hoodies which I wear when lounging, nipping to the shop, taking kids to the park etc...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> And Toms.....!


Of course :rolleye: toms and joggers are only outdone in The comfort ranks by pyjamas and slippers


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dux said:


> I don't own a pair of tracksuit bottoms.
> 
> I train in shorts, and would certainly never wear a tracksuit to go to the shop or something, I'm 32 ffs!


Same here mate. Im 29 and dont own any tracksuits etc....

Nothing against those that do though!


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not a full "track suit" but I'll go out in joggers and a tshirt/sweatshirt/hoody (depending on how cold it is), and I'm 33. I draw the line at going out in Pyjamas but I'm not getting dressed up to go to bloody Tescos or whatever.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in my 40's and wear trackies to the city, pub, shopping. Don't give a fcuk what other people think. In summer I also go to the mentioned places in barefeet. Quite common to do so in New Zealand so not going to change while I'm here.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> I'm in my 40's and wear trackies to the city, pub, shopping. Don't give a fcuk what other people think. In summer I also go to the mentioned places in barefeet. Quite common to do so in New Zealand so not going to change while I'm here.


Definitely, why people are putting an age limit on it I don't know!! It's clothing, since when do u put an age limit on clothing, short of bob the builder t shirts etc lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes as long as its Ed Hardy :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

If you're on about a full blown matching Kappa tracksuit (with matching jaunty angled hat) then no it isn't.

Tracky B's with a hoody or jeans with a tracky top is fine though, I wear tracky B's all the time. Finding some long enough for my stupid legs is a pain in the **** though. I never wear the ones with the elasticated bottoms...only baggy bottoms here.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I tuck mine into my socks


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Soundz propa G lyk!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought mine last year to fit in during the riots


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweat pants ftw so comfy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea i wear joggers and hoody 90% of time when not at work (work in an office)

The grey adidas joggers are the most comfy things ever!

Got the full zip adidas hoodies too in blue green white black and grey too lol love them they go alright with jeans too

Im 26 but prob am a 'chav' to be fair, not jeremy kyle type of chav tho!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

All about light grey nike joggers! So legit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Sh!t ^^^ im not 26 im 25 jesus my memory is bad, just realised im a year younger


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

as long as you wear a nice pair of shiny dress shoes with your joggers, i don't see the problem.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Tracky bottoms for the gym and if I'm feeling extra lazy. I don't tend to care too much of I'm walking through town in them though.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Tracksuits are trendy/hip/down/in/hood whichever way you look at it.

Unless...









Respect to these guys for putting the tracksuit on the map.





Rip Jim and Jam master Jay.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Tracksuits are trendy/hip/down/in/hood whichever way you look at it.
> 
> Unless...
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that last picture


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not the track suits that are the problem it those bow legged jeans with the elasticated legs and waist that are causing societies meltdown!

I wear joggers cos they are comfy to loaf in


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I tuck mine into my socks


Please be trolling


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Baggy Hoodie and Pants is my usual get up, comfy as fook


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Perfectly acceptable. I usually wear trackys/jeans, trainers and a hoody. Dont care what the spice boys/girls think.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Raptor said:


> When i was a kid i used to wear tracksuits all the time, and wore them up until i was about 20 on occasion and then when i got to about 21 when i started working in business job roles i was loving wearing a suit that much that i dressed really smart most of the time anyway, i don't mean that i work a suit when i was not working i just mean that i'd usually wear smart pants / good jeans with a suit style coat and often shoes or smart trainers. These days i've not been so arsed and when nipping in to town i'll often wear things that i wouldn't of been caught dead in a few years ago, like grey slip on joggers with a hoody and running trainers, but i'm thinking to myself now, people must think i'm a right pr**k.. mid 20's guy wearing gym clothes when i'm not even in the gym. I might go back to only wearing smart clothes again, i dunno... what's your opinions about wearing trackies etc when you are older than 15?


of cource its aceptable lol, trackies are training cloths and also a type of fashion, just because you dont go down the cat walk wearing them lol, and people shouldnt be steriotyped because they wear trackies, just like goths shouldnt get stereotyped as freaks cause of what they wear :lol:

trackies arnt kids cloths thats why you have adult sizes


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

willsy said:


> Sh!t ^^^ im not 26 im 25 jesus my memory is bad, just realised im a year younger


Lmao.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wear Trackies all the time unless im goin out


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

not really imo, just look like a chav.. common sight round here. I think jeans are casual enough and doesnt make you look like a completey towny.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Some good mixed views here i really can't decide, i got thinking recently when a female friend who i respect mentioned that maybe i wear sportswear too often out of the gym and it got me thinking, sh1t maybe i do.... i'm 25 now and if i see a guy my age and size in slip ons and a hoodie i immediately think he's probably a jobless thug, i know that it's the wrong thing to think but if i wear them and think this about others then maybe people are thinking the same about me. And for those who said "who gives a fcuk what others think" well i see what your saying but in some ways i really do care about what others think.

I may start buying stuff like what i used to wear like this, personally i'm starting to think it's 10x better and who cares if trakkies are more comfortable, who looks more respectable and attractive out of these two fellas?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Dress to suit the situation

For me everyday wear is sports gear, however if the occasion requires it I will make the effort and wear more suitable clothing

FFS I wear a suit to work :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You could have asked Sir Jimmy Saville ,he did well on it!(RIP)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tracksuits are just so much warmer and comfy than jeans/chinos. I think the matching tracksuits with flat peak and air maxes is taking it abit far and making you look like a drug dealer :lol: I am starting to get more into combats though I think they are a good compromise


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

I am 47,during the day for work i where black cargo trousers and a black sweatshirt (people must think i wear the same clothes everyday as i have 8 sets of each) as soon as i get in i put my jogging bottoms and sports top on and apart from when i am working i wear black trainers all the time aswell.I only wear trousers and shirt whenever is says "smart dress only" on the door.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i wear full on trackies wid the hood everyday apart from if am going to town or sum thin, but i live in liverpool an everyone wears trackies here


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> who looks more respectable and attractive out of these two fellas?


The one who isn't dressed like a cousin of Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Some good mixed views here i really can't decide, i got thinking recently when a female friend who i respect mentioned that maybe i wear sportswear too often out of the gym and it got me thinking, sh1t maybe i do.... i'm 25 now and if i see a guy my age and size in slip ons and a hoodie i immediately think he's probably a jobless thug, i know that it's the wrong thing to think but if i wear them and think this about others then maybe people are thinking the same about me. And for those who said "who gives a fcuk what others think" well i see what your saying but in some ways i really do care about what others think.
> 
> I may start buying stuff like what i used to wear like this, personally i'm starting to think it's 10x better and who cares if trakkies are more comfortable, who looks more respectable and attractive out of these two fellas?


One looks like a Chav and the other just looks like a Chav when they've gone out!!

Both pieces of Chav based attire imo


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

To be honest i couldn't be ****d to dress up some days in jeans/smart dress etc, and enjoy wearing a trackie from time to time, especially on weekends during chillax time, i'd say the cut off point for if it's acceptable would be early 30's for me...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Some good mixed views here i really can't decide, i got thinking recently when a female friend who i respect mentioned that maybe i wear sportswear too often out of the gym and it got me thinking, sh1t maybe i do.... i'm 25 now and if i see a guy my age and size in slip ons and a hoodie i immediately think he's probably a jobless thug, i know that it's the wrong thing to think but if i wear them and think this about others then maybe people are thinking the same about me. And for those who said "who gives a fcuk what others think" well i see what your saying but in some ways i really do care about what others think.
> 
> I may start buying stuff like what i used to wear like this, personally i'm starting to think it's 10x better and who cares if trakkies are more comfortable, who looks more respectable and attractive out of these two fellas?


Lol i have that UCLA tracy in gray, black and navy!!!!

Comfy as


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

As long as it's not a white tracksuit, they just make you look like a ned.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

baggy armytrousers and hoodies.verry comfy


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

And now it's just pink tank tops  Anyways yea I wear trackie bottoms on lazy days to wear around the house etc


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Personally I think they are chavy Ive not worn once since I was 15, I wear joggy bottoms to the gym and for lazing about the house but thats it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

people are getting mixed up with the old school type full track suits and the modern day baggy/wooly addidas ones, not chavy at all IMO


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I mostly always wear them day to day, makes you laugh looking at these people who go shopping in their full rig then when they go on a night out they look no different. When you work in suit pants and a shirt etc all day putting joggers on feels like heaven.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeh i wear them to laze around the house and when i have to pop to the shops and shuit comfty


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Wear Trackies all the time unless im goin out


CHAV!!!!!

pmsl


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I think trackies and suits are making a come back to be fair, I go out in grey joggers n hoody a fair bit when nipping to shops etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

supermancss said:


> I think trackies and suits are making a come back to be fair, I go out in grey joggers n hoody a fair bit when nipping to shops etc


They've never gone away lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I wear trackie bottoms or joggers all the time unless I'm going out. I wear shorts in the gym. I can't believe some people are so full of crap when it somes to clothes, not going out unless dressed smart etc. Who gives a fcuk what you look like unless your at work or else on a night out. Everyone I know wears joggers and stuff casually, this includes lawyer friends etc, not chav types.

I will say though that matching tracksuits went out with the Waltons, just no


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I don't own any tracksuits, i haven't since i was 17, prior to that that's all i wore. Now i live in jeans. Now tracky bottoms or tracky top fine but son't wear the 2 together, in which case you would be wearing a tracksuit and looking a total tool


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Tracksuits are just so much warmer and comfy than jeans/chinos. I think the matching tracksuits with flat peak and air maxes is taking it abit far and making you look like a drug dealer :lol: I am starting to get more into combats though I think they are a good compromise


i dress like that sometimes. but get away with it cos im 19.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I live in joggers/hoodies.

Occasionally a pair of jeans if i'm going out/special occasion


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

You're all chavs!!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

aslong as they're lacoste...anything else and you look like a tramp


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Theres nothing like an awl pair of tackie bottoms to let the awl ballix and c0ckle dangle about without a care in teh world. I love wearing track bottoms but wouldnt be into teh whole tracksuit outfits thou.


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

3/4 shorts and hoodie with hood up ... gives you that fighter look, rather than a 'is he fat or beef under that tacky track' either that or uber tight lycra and your veg of choice .... either gets results! lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Some good mixed views here i really can't decide, i got thinking recently when a female friend who i respect mentioned that maybe i wear sportswear too often out of the gym and it got me thinking, sh1t maybe i do.... i'm 25 now and if i see a guy my age and size in slip ons and a hoodie i immediately think he's probably a jobless thug, i know that it's the wrong thing to think but if i wear them and think this about others then maybe people are thinking the same about me. And for those who said "who gives a fcuk what others think" well i see what your saying but in some ways i really do care about what others think.
> 
> I may start buying stuff like what i used to wear like this, personally i'm starting to think it's 10x better and who cares if trakkies are more comfortable, who looks more respectable and attractive out of these two fellas?


hot man on the left


----------

